# Has anyone used hash to cook with?



## DonJones (Jan 18, 2010)

Before we get started, I realize that most people think that using hash for anything except smoking is sacrilegious, but my lungs just do not like we smoking and I have about 2 gallons of trim to dispose of, so I tought about making it into hash so there would be very little green or other plantmatter besides trichs & maybe resin. 

If so how did you use the hash to cook with?

Do you just put the amount of hash that you want into the mix or do you "dissolve" the hash in either butter or cooking oil before putting it into the recipe?

Thanks fro any guidaence you can give.

Great smoking.


----------



## umbra (Jan 18, 2010)

Dissolve it in butter, then mix it into recipe. For my bachelor party, my best man made hash brownies. Except he didn't know how much to use...so he used 1/4 lb of hash, not 1/4 oz. Well we never left his place. When I left and drove the 6 blocks back to my place, I drove at 5 miles an hour.


----------



## 2small (Jan 18, 2010)

I make brownies with buds.  I put only a gram or two in.  Then only eat a quarter brownie at a time.  Any stronger and I don't like how they make me feel.  

I would melt your hash in oil for about 10-30 minutes making sure to heat things slowly.  Herb turns brown when cooked at right temp and black if over cooked in my opinion.

Be careful eating too much.  I would rather eat not enough than too much.  Its different than smoking.  More trippy.


----------



## DonJones (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks for the replies.  

Am I correct that both of you recommend dissolving the hash in butter or oil before putting it into the recipe so that it will be more evenly dispersed in the goody?

Great smoking.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 19, 2010)

I also melt it in butter.  I have made cookies with adding 2 oz of trim to the cookie mix...1 cookie scared a couple of us...high for 6 hrs...really high!

Lol...Umbra....a qp...wow!!! your lucky you didn't sleep through your wedding!


----------



## pcduck (Jan 19, 2010)

Don Jones said:
			
		

> I have learned much from some of the most obnoxious, opinionated, usually wrong people it has ever been my displeasure to know, and I'm sure it will continue to be that way because if it is correct information then it is irrelevant who said it or how.




You say stuff like this and expect us members of MP to help you?


----------



## DonJones (Jan 19, 2010)

pcduck and anyone interested in his comment and out of context quote,

go to http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=615198#post615198 and you'll understand better.  

Why did you feel the need to high jack another thread instead of just posting your reply where the statement was made?  It is out of context and you probably know it.  I did NOT say or intend to imply that I was referring to anyone on MP and let me assure everyone reading, that if that had been my intent it would have been plainly and bluntly stated.

The context was that regardless of who says it or how they say it, truth is truth and correct information is correct information, regardless of the personalities involved.

pcduck, I wish you a good day and will not respond further here.

IF you have something relevant to the topic of the thread, I'll be glad to hear it and if you have a legitimate question about what has been posted here in this thread, I'll be glad to discuss things, but you are not going to get me to argue or explain something that is irrelevant to this thread, whether it be my thread or someone else's thread.

Great smoking everyone.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 19, 2010)

Don the only was you are going to get much of anything but a hard time here on MP is to change you Name and way of talking to people on here. You have lost any respect any of us might have had for you. And the hole you have dug yourself into is to deep to ever see daylight again.

I like to cut the core out of a apple or pear with out taking the bottom out fill with butter 1 gram of hash and cinnimom(?) bake at 350* for 25 to 35 min.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 19, 2010)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> I like to cut the core out of a apple or pear with out taking the bottom out fill with butter 1 gram of hash and cinnimom(?) bake at 350* for 25 to 35 min.


 

DUDE! that sounds awesome!!!  I'm going to try this tonight!  Thank You, I'd never heard of that one!


----------



## pcduck (Jan 19, 2010)

No Don I quoted you word for word. I placed my comment in this thread because this is the thread YOU were asking for help with and not in the thread that YOU hijacked with your ramblings.  I totally agree with Ozzy and with the attitude change that needs to transpire on your end


----------



## umbra (Jan 19, 2010)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> I also melt it in butter.  I have made cookies with adding 2 oz of trim to the cookie mix...1 cookie scared a couple of us...high for 6 hrs...really high!
> 
> Lol...Umbra....a qp...wow!!! your lucky you didn't sleep through your wedding!



I only ate 1 and I was hammered. I have eaten an oz of hash before. I was at a party and the police came, so I ate the hash I had. Out of body experience. I do not recommend it.


----------



## Locked (Jan 19, 2010)

umbra said:
			
		

> I only ate 1 and I was hammered. I have eaten an oz of hash before. I was at a party and the police came, so I ate the hash I had. Out of body experience. I do not recommend it.



Sounds like a Cheech and Chong movie.....:hubba:


----------



## umbra (Jan 19, 2010)

Hammy yes it does. Back during the turn of the 20th century there were hash eating societies. They were a hash den so to speak. You could smoke hash or eat confections made with hash. It was quite popular. I don't suspect that they ate more than a gram at a time.


----------



## Locked (Jan 19, 2010)

umbra said:
			
		

> Hammy yes it does. Back during the turn of the 20th century there were hash eating societies. They were a hash den so to speak. You could smoke hash or eat confections made with hash. It was quite popular. I don't suspect that they ate more than a gram at a time.



Well that's because keeping their sanity was important......:hubba:


----------



## leafminer (Jan 22, 2010)

I used to make hash fairy cakes with all the leftover crumble. About a quarter ounce of Moroccan double-zero warmed and crushed, use a food mixer to prepare a fairy cake - buy a packet in the store - with the powdered hash. Really nice taste, makes about 16 fairy cakes, about two of them will leave you helpless. 
I have never tried to find recipes for black hash. So dense; pehaps try Pakistani black treacle toffee or Nepalese Temple fudge?


----------

